# New logging toys



## gvwp (Jul 8, 2014)

I've been using a smaller clutch winch on my New Holland TC48 for several years. It handles the smaller logs with ease but struggles with the larger logs and full length trees. The TC48 is a wonderful tractor but lacks in hydraulic lifting power so I would occasionally have trouble lifting large (32"+) logs onto a trailer for transport. I considered a regular skidder to do the logging but they cause a lot of damage to the woods and don't have any means of loading logs so this is the solution. This setup gives the best of everything. Pulling power with four wheel drive, winch capacity with the new 12K hydraulic winch and loading power with 6500lb loading capacity. Not much out there now that I won't be able to move and load. 

This is my new custom made skidder bar mounted on a Case 570 with Ramsey 12K hydraulic winch. 60' of 1/2" cable. I added heavy duty log bunks to the dual tandem flat trailer so no worries this year with bending the cheapies I have been using. The 570 has a lift capacity of 6500lbs so no more worries about those big Oak logs giving me troubles at loading time. I can now haul around 1500bf of logs on the trailer without worry. Here are a few pics.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice equipment David. I don't know what the tipping weight of that tractor is but you have bigger balls than me. I hate logging with a tractor. Tractors weren't designed as loaders and you can kill yourself lifting logs so easily, and dragging them too. I love my skis steer for logging. 20 times faster, 50 times more versatile, and 100 time safer. You ought to consider one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2014)

Hydraulic power rules!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 8, 2014)

I agree with Kevin. A skid steer is way safer. I am spoiled I have a big track loader that can lift a full sized truck if needed. I used to use a petti bones all terrain fork lift but it flipped forward often. The mast could life way more than the back end could hold. Please be safe don't get hurt. I flipped mine almost on its nose before I learned my lesson. Pretty scary it happens so fast.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2014)

David I just noticed how high you have your winch. I think you'll find real quick you're going to want to get it as low as you can. The first time you are dragging a log and it snags something it's going to flip that tractor up and over right on top of you. It looks very unsafe my friend.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 8, 2014)

Kevin brings up a good point. Your wheels will have plenty of torque to flip your front end up if the back gets stuck. Think of tractor pulls. Them buggers ride the whole track with their wheels off the ground. At that point it is not about how much you can lift off the ground or how much weight the winch can lift. Everything at that point is about how much energy it takes to rotate around the rear axel. I know skidsteers are expensive and can leave a noticeable path thru the woods. For now look at the new danger points in the new setup you have and be careful. Take a good look at another upgrade in the future when you can.


----------



## gvwp (Jul 9, 2014)

I liked the TC48 in the woods as far as tippyness. I never felt it was going to tip over. Not as much experience with the 570 but it is designed to reliably lift 6500lbs in construction. As long as you aren't loading on the side of hill I don't believe there will be a problem with tipping. I see your point Greg about the torque and flipping. This is a danger with most equipment with a loader. On the contrary Kevin the 570 was designed as a loader. Its just like a backhoe without the backhoe attachment. 80" bucket will take around 5000lbs of rock. I will eventually find a set of forks to replace the bucket but for now I have put a pair of old fork lift forks on the bucket for moving logs. The reason the winch appears to be so high is because its on a 3 point hitch and is lifted all the way up for transport. The 3 point lowers to ground level for pulling logs closer to the winch. You can then lift the butt end of the log off the ground for skidding more easily avoiding snags and debris in the woods. My winch on the TC48 worked the same way and if was effective. Experience with the new setup will be the only way to learn what it will do. Slow at first until all the ins and outs are learned and then always safety first.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 9, 2014)

I'd love that attachment. I pull logs (although only on occasion, nothing like you) with an 80hp Kubota 2wd. Big logs really test it. My issue is more traction than anything. 300lb suitcase weights on the front but it won't lift much without doing a wheelie. Just gotta get the end of the log barely off the ground. As close as you are to the back tires, you'll have a lot less issue with raring up. I have an 8' boom pole that amplifies then problem. 

Big logs get the 375hp new holland this fall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 18, 2014)

I use a 35 hp tractor and fransguard winch, it works well for my purposes. It is nothing that I would want to make a living logging with. As for skid steers unless it were a tracked unit with a winch a skid steer would be useless for the conditions I have to deal with. They can't get out of their own smoke on ice and they are not much better in the mud. The one place they shine is the lifting capacity. I do agree with Kevin and others that the pulling point on your rig looks a little high and far back but time will tell. I used to pull pulpwood for my dad when I was 15 with a 8n Ford tractor hitched to the hydraulic drawbar, It would not pull worth crap until the front wheels were almost off the ground. I kept my foot on the clutch and my right hand on the lift control lever.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 18, 2014)

We use a 4230 and a excavator, also a 720 and 870 for smaller stuff.


----------



## gvwp (Jul 18, 2014)

I pulled a couple Ash trees from the forest yesterday. The winch is impressive. It easily pulled full length Ash up a hill. I cut a twin Ash with each tree about 500bf. Had a little trouble when a top limb dug into the dirt but no problems as far as the winch goes. It was a little wet and had a bit of trouble pulling up a wet hill as far as traction but overall still much better and easier than the old setup. As I get more used to the new system it will go faster.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 19, 2014)

gvwp said:


> I pulled a couple Ash trees from the forest yesterday. The winch is impressive. It easily pulled full length Ash up a hill. I cut a twin Ash with each tree about 500bf. Had a little trouble when a top limb dug into the dirt but no problems as far as the winch goes. It was a little wet and had a bit of trouble pulling up a wet hill as far as traction but overall still much better and easier than the old setup. As I get more used to the new system it will go faster.


Don't you just love it when something works as intended. You have me thinking about using a hydraulic winch on my tractor , it would be more convenient than yanking on a rope to engage the winch on my franzguard.


----------



## gvwp (Jul 21, 2014)

sprucegum said:


> Don't you just love it when something works as intended. You have me thinking about using a hydraulic winch on my tractor , it would be more convenient than yanking on a rope to engage the winch on my franzguard.



It does work much better. I used the rope on my other tractor for several years and if doing a lot of work in one day it wore on your hand after awhile. Hydraulic is definitely the way to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

